# Wishlist for an Animal Crossing on the Switch?



## Mimikyu (Dec 14, 2016)

What are some of your wants for an Animal Crossing on the Switch? I would love to have the villager limit bumped back up to 15. There are so many villagers I love that I don't have room for  Cherry, Static, Punchy, Daisy, Felicity
I would also love it if they allowed more than one ordinance


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 14, 2016)

I wish the villager list would be up to 20. There's so many villagers in the series now that even having a 15 villager limit is a bit low.


----------



## Perri (Dec 14, 2016)

• bushes with berries
• snake, lizard, and/or gecko villagers
• major increase of villager limit
• more diverse personalities
• make villagers less soft, because new leaf watered down snooty villagers
• skin complexion customization


----------



## ethergaunts (Dec 14, 2016)

i want new villager species. give me reptile villagers!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Dec 14, 2016)

Protection against online griefing/trolling.


----------



## Captain James (Dec 14, 2016)

Definitely a bigger town size. It would be cool if it was the size of the map in HHD, but all the areas were connected. (omg desert so cool. or hot)
I would also enjoy the return of Serena.

But most of all, I would love to create my own shop.
So Tom Nook will let you place a building somewhere, and you can customize it.
Since there will probably be a higher villager cap, you can hire one to work there.
You can order furniture which will be delivered by the train, and you can even create your own furniture and clothes after befriending Gracie and the Able sisters. 
And you can also help your villagers set up there own shops, like cafes and the like, and a cool feature for a restaurant would be a varying object tile, where either a certain item will appear randomly in that space, so food will be different each day,

Maybe more friends in your town at once? Animal Crossing: Festival without amiibo? Big ol' party? Boom!

Also, cooking would be cool. And more design storage.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 15, 2016)

tbh the main thing i want to see is animal crossing in hd. we've already seen what it could look like in hd in amiibo festival, and it looks really good. i've love to see a main series animal crossing game look like that, or even better! if we do get an animal crossing game for the switch, it'd almost certainly be in hd, which is great 

i also really want a way to decide whether villagers will have their houses, because there's so many people, including me, that hate how villager house placement in new leaf is random.

another thing i'd really like is the option to prevent villagers/timmy/tommy/etc. from telling you how to do stuff or asking you if you want to know how to do stuff. i know in new leaf it's for the new players so they know what do to, but it's so annoying when timmy/tommy asks you if you want to know how to use a tool or something every time you buy one, even if you've been playing for like 3+ years so you already know. it'd just be nice to have the option to turn stuff like that off once you know how to play the game.

another thing i'd like is the ability to customise our face/hair/skin colour etc. at the start and whenever we want, like in hhd.

i also want the character limit on player and town names to be increased, and also perhaps something that'll give you ideas on what to call your town. i've always struggled to think of a good name for my towns, so having something like that would be nice.

also i'd like to see berries in the game that grow on bushes, more villager personalities, the ability to play as an animal... i think i've mentioned more than enough things, so i'll just stop right here XD


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 15, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> the ability to play as an animal... i think i've mentioned more than enough things, so i'll just stop right here XD



Out of everything you mentioned, that is actually what I want the most.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Dec 15, 2016)

Pretty much all of the above. And maybe some sort of way to determine where a villager might put their house (because as someone new to plot resetting, I've found that it's a tedious job).


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 15, 2016)

I assume they'll do this, but amiibo/welcone amiibo comoatibility. I seriously will get the system just for the game.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Dec 15, 2016)

- a toolbox of some sort so I don't have to keep my tools in my mail
- A LOT of extra storage, at least a thousand
- a way to organise furniture in the catalogue (beds, tables, kitchen items, etc)
- smarter villagers that can actually interact with the world, more intuitive dialogue and actions, and individual dialogue (as in, every villager has different dialogue, because it's boring that all jocks say the same thing, etc)
- more villager games! Hide and seek is fun, but there should be others too
- be able to put furniture outdoors
- a way to tell if you have already catalogued an item before
- better character customisation (skin colour, more hair options, etc)
- being able to centre furniture like in HHD
- bigger town, wider beach, 20 villager cap
- having some form of authority on where villagers move their houses
- public works projects on the beach
- being able to rotate patterns so paths don't take up so much pattern space, a better way to lay paths without having to keep going into the menu, and more than 10 useable patterns
- not having to view an item in a store to see what it is (flower seeds, bush starts, floors, wallpapers)
- less dialogue in the shops when selecting items
- not being so strict with pwp/house placements
- smaller event plaza (it's just a waste of space, as it is now)
- add ceiling furniture like in HHD

There's more, but I think I've overdone it.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jan 19, 2017)

I think a lot of the things I'd like have already been mentioned, but here's what I'd like to see (even if it's just a couple of them):
- 15 villager limit
- More varied dialogue and stronger personalities (I mean villagers are a pretty big part of the game)
- The ability to send letters over Wi-Fi, rather than having to be in the other person's town
- Return of the note in a bottle
- Acorn festival
- Drawing faces on Blanca
- The attic from WW/CF
- Observatory
- Okay I think it's fair to say I miss a lot of features from the older games
- Ceiling furniture
- More techy items like the games consoles from the fortune cookies, Gameboy furniture from HHD and console themed DLC from CF
- More weather effects maybe like falling leaves similar to the cherry blossoms in April? Or even if it's just something small like the bright orange sunsets or cumulonimbus clouds that happen sometimes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think a lot of the things I'd like have already been mentioned, but here's what I'd like to see (even if it's just a couple of them):
- 15 villager limit
- More varied dialogue and stronger personalities (I mean villagers are a pretty big part of the game)
- The ability to send letters over Wi-Fi, rather than having to be in the other person's town
- Return of the note in a bottle
- Acorn festival
- Drawing faces on Blanca
- The attic from WW/CF
- Observatory
- Okay I think it's fair to say I miss a lot of features from the older games
- Ceiling furniture
- More techy items like the games consoles from the fortune cookies, Gameboy furniture from HHD and console themed DLC from CF
- More weather effects maybe like falling leaves similar to the cherry blossoms in April? Or even if it's just something small like the bright orange sunsets or cumulonimbus clouds that happen sometimes


----------



## OkieDokieMochi (Jan 24, 2017)

I've already posted some of the things I want in another thread, but:

- All of the features from HHD brought over to the main game (ie: customizing your villager, ceiling decoration, new public areas like a hospital and school, furniture placement, decorating outdoors, etc.)
- A bigger town
- More villagers
- Not only being able to work at the Roost, but the possibility to dress animals at the Able Sisters store and design interiors at Nook homes
- Better/diverse interaction with villagers
- Being able to garden vegetables and sell them
- Bring back the observatory 
- Bat and chinchilla villagers


----------



## Radagast (Jan 24, 2017)

Captain James said:


> I would also enjoy the return of Serena.



Please no. I HATED Serena :/


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

More than ten villagers in a town.
More jobs to choose from the  just mayor.
500+ villagers.
A much bigger town divided into sections(beach, city, etc.).
A new way of transportation from town to town.
Villagers to be more realistic and much more dialougue(maybe they could update it every week?)
Villagers can live on the island.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd love to see a new capture category for various "Critters" i.e. lizards, birds, mice, etc.

To anyone asking for the attic from WW/CF.


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 24, 2017)

1. Districts- The ability to place Houses/Businesses where we want. This could even just be simple categories such as Agriculture, Retail, and Residential. 
2. Housing Density- The ability to toggle high or low density, which would determine the type of houses Villagers live in. If you want all Villagers that like Modern styles, why force them to have hamlet exteriors? People usually migrate to areas that suit their tastes (and employment). I don't see why the Villagers would be different. 
3. More Public Works Projects.-  Happy Home Designer covered this pretty well by introducing public buildings such as schools and hospitals. 
4. Employment- I would like Villagers to work as they do in HHD. They would either take a job in the Public or Private Sector depending on what is available. The ones that come with businesses could apply for permits before they move to your town. The type of businesses would depend on how much space you devote in a District. 
5. More Australian Species- I think the Koalas and Kangaroos are wonderful. I think more Australian animals would be fun to have.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 25, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> I'd love to see a new capture category for various "Critters" i.e. lizards, birds, mice, etc.
> 
> To anyone asking for the attic from WW/CF.



If they do bring it back then they should change the attic to be different and more customizable. Also, you'd be able to change some options while in the attic such as sound. Just make it so we still have the ability to save anywhere.


----------



## Weiland (Jan 26, 2017)

- The ability to place sign posts that determine where villagers can movie.
- 20+ villagers in a village at once.
- More species of villagers (lizards???).
- Customize hair/skin/hair colour at the start of the game.
- More amiibo compatibility (like, scanning Mario will give you his overalls, scanning Fire Emblem amiibo will give you Fire Emblem items).
- More events!!
- New hourly themes (I'm obsessed with them).
- The ability to wear 2 facial accessories at once.
- Items outside (albeit rather limited).
- Probably won't happen, but give each villager their own dialogue.
- More games and island tours.
- Ceiling furniture.
- Ability to send letters to friends over WiFi.
- Ability to plant crops and harvest them, then sell them (Harvest Moon/Stardew style lol).
That's all I can think of at the moment. Too much? lol.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 27, 2017)

More pattern space.

I especially want to be able to display furniture outside. ( Like in HHD).

Birds. I want to catch different kinds with my net, and donate to the museum or display in my house.


----------



## misakixx (Jan 27, 2017)

i got so much to say on this lol

- a bigger map like i wish i just had more space cuz i feel like im always running out of it when i want to do a public works project or some other fancy plans i got.
- more public work projects and the limit of 30 (i think) could definitely be moved up way higher. also new public work projects would be great. theres so much they could add to that list.
- more slots for patterns. i really want to make pretty paths in my town but needing to make a new character to accomplish that feels like a drag. custom colors would also be nice to use.
- seriously need to be able to have more freedom with placement instead of hearing that something is too close to the river or something else.
- a higher villager limit cuz 10 is seriously not enough and lower the amount of villagers you have to cycle through.
- more species like reptiles and aquatic animals if they can pull that off and also more uchi villagers. also fox villagers please.
- bring back serena from city folk.
- lower the amount of seabass i find  everytime i go fishing  
-  bring back celestes little constelation deck. i rather have a new owl for the exhibition spaces than her there.
- more mailbox slots in my pocket and for the mailbox right in front of my house. sending to mail to best friends would be cool cuz i wish so badly i could send some to my best friend.
- keep mainstreet but make a new bus stop and new city full of new shops.
- maybe lower the amounts for some badges. i seriously never see a single weed in my town unless i timetravel and then its still maybe 2 or 3 at most and very few people use streetpass. i went to a city with 1 million+ population and i only got 2 streetpasses while i was literally walking around in central for an hour+.
- also really hope they will make it so all the dlc and unordables are available in normal shops and then make more new dlc.
- being able to have certain areas closed off so villagers cant move there to ruin your town plans.
- the attic on top of your second floor and being able to custom it all. maybe also more rooms on the second floor then.
- maybe also have the option to pick eyebrows since it looks really weird if you pay attention to your characters face and see they really dont have eyebrows. also more haircolors and styles  and eye colors and being able to pick skin colors.


i can probably go on for way longer. its not like im dissatisfied with the game but ow hell yeah they should bring this to the game xD


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Jan 28, 2017)

misakixx said:


> - more public work projects and the limit of 30 (i think) could definitely be moved up way higher. also new public work projects would be great. theres so much they could add to that list.



I believe the max PWP limit is 50, according to the savegame editor.


----------



## Celeste13 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think more PWPs would be awesome if we could control where Villagers but their houses (residential district). As it currently stands, I have trouble placing them because the map I chose doesn't give me a lot of room.


----------



## opalskiies (Jan 29, 2017)

I definitely want a bigger villager limit. Remember how in the old games sign posts are where villagers would move in? I wish they'd bring those back so you know where they're going to be. Or better yet, let you place them yourself.


----------



## Salt (Jan 30, 2017)

- have a seperate toolbox outside of the bag
- add a new fruit or two to spice things up! maybe berry bushes like brought up in an earlier post
- I want them to bring back the quirky 'Message of the Week' and 'Talking to Myself' bulletin board messages that were in Wild World
- stack flowers like you can with bells/fruit, they can be presented as bouquets!
- increase the bell bag limit to something way higher than 99k, could really save us some space in our bags 
- Bring Back Blathers detailed descriptions of the finds you bring him! I feel so guilty when he doesn't talk about how exciting bug/fish/fossils/paintings are compared to the previous games 
- bring back constellations
- bring back messages in a bottle! 
- ability to create custom shops or have a user run online market place to sell stuff to other players
- more house exterior options like wind chimes or lawn ornaments, maybe even a backyard!


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

I wish we could celebrate birthdays with special characters. Today (February 1st) is Rover's birthday and I want to celebrate his birthday but I can't because the games don't let me.


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 10, 2017)

*Player Customization*
• customize player appearance at start of game (not through vague questionnaire)
• bring skin tones from _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_
• allow player to manually pick eye shape
• more hair styles, especially for curly hair
• body-type option (ex.: thin, normal, large)
• unspecified gender option (purple Town Pass Card and non-player character’s dialogue no longer addresses players gender)
• allow player to unlock opposite gender options later

*Town*
• 70-120% increase in town size (geography, max villagers, max projects, etc.)
• more features in town geography (hills, cliffs, slopes, etc.)
• more power as mayor or city planner to define locations of structures (shops, projects, homes, etc.)
• better path creation tools, such as ability to place actual gravel, stepping stones, or pavement without using the pattern tiles
• edit mode for town similar to overhead touch designer mode for moving furniture inside home
• abandon the tile system for plants outdoors
• new more reliable methods for getting Public Works Projects suggested
• ability to relocate permanent structures (Town Hall, Plaza, Re-Tail, Caf?, etc.—would be very expensive)
• bigger tree in the plaza with more events and activities taking place there
• bring over facilities from _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_

*Villagers*
• new species
• up to but no more than 20 resident villagers in one town
• more games and other interesting interactions
• more dialogue scenarios
• have jobs at various new and old locations in town
	- public works projects increase town employment which is part of town satisfaction
	- player can set up farm/orchard and hire villagers to automatically collect and sell the yield at the cost of a cut of the profit
• camera angle changes to a side view when outside (like it does when inside)

*Houses*
• bring customizable yards from _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_
• allow items to be centered on the grid like in _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_
• more advanced customization of house exterior
• realtime lighting through windows (shows actual town outside and sunlight lights the room more)
• ceiling furniture from _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_
• left stick controls camera angle in full 360? and zoom level (no more ‘stepping’ with the d-pad)

*Inventory & Interface*
• dedicated slots for tools
• unique icons for every unique item (no more generic icons for furniture, floor, shirt, music, etc.—perhaps generic shapes/color behind each icon to easily identify item category)
• slightly more detailed map showing locations of trees and paths
• upgrade for megaphone that shows roaming villager locations on the map
• ability to add transparent pixels in design patterns 
• toggle to double the pixel dimensions of design patterns (because this Animal Crossing will be high definition)

*Shops*
• more jobs like the caf?
• bring designer job from _Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer_ as method to customize villager’s homes
• see price and item name above the item in front of the player
	- symbol to mark an item that is already in the town’s T&T catalogue (would be next to item name)
• no generic item models (like with icons above, no generic floor, paper, and wall models)
• slightly reduced shopkeeper dialogue
• better catalogue search and organization

*Museum*
• return of observatory and constellations, but upgraded to a planetarium!
• one bigger room for each category (would look more visually impressive, especially going from empty to full)
• more modern, postmodern, and/or contemporary artwork!
• can now submit plants that go behind the museum into a botanical garden area

*Plants*
• more species of flowers and trees
• vines that grow up buildings
• more custom abilities for creating garden structures
• slight variation in shape and arrangement of plants of the same type (ex.: leaves and flowers in randomized directions)
• new farming mechanics

*Collecting* (Bugs, Fish, etc.)
• new category for rocks & minerals
	– perhaps a mine could be a public works project that unlocks a large number of minerals exclusive to there (maybe some cave bugs are there too)
• encyclopedia provides more information for caught entries

*Multiplayer & Communication*
• support for split-screen gameplay on one system
• ability to mail friends in other towns through internet connection
• up to 8 players visiting town at the same time
• voice chat for online play (at least with friends)
• hotkey emotions with custom text to d-pad


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 11, 2017)

NinelivesBobcat said:


> I wish the villager list would be up to 20. There's so many villagers in the series now that even having a 15 villager limit is a bit low.



you've got to limit it somewhere though, and with 15, they're tying it back to the N64 original. It's why they've continued with 4 players despite the fact the 3DS is FAR more capable than N64 was for having more than 4.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 12, 2017)

-size differences (bigger and taller trees like in the anime)

-more depth in design (grass particles, leaves on the ground, visible fur on villagers)

-being able to change angles outside (just like inside your house)

-more hair options (longer hair, facial hair, being able to put hair up without going to shampoodle)

-bring back acres (if possible make the acres kind of curved? like hills? ive never really liked how they make the acres flat at the top but idk how else it would work without it being wanky so...)

-cars+vehicles (maybe some sort of usable bus stop that takes us to different areas in town where we've set up bus stops like public works projects, or takes us to places outside the town like mainstreet or the city)

-please make it so we're not eternally smiling...so goddamn creepy they do this with pokemon too


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 12, 2017)

pika62221 said:


> you've got to limit it somewhere though, and with 15, they're tying it back to the N64 original. It's why they've continued with 4 players despite the fact the 3DS is FAR more capable than N64 was for having more than 4.



How about just let the villager limit up to player 1?


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 13, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> -size differences (bigger and taller trees like in the anime)



YES!  I think the challenge here though is making sure the trees aren’t so big you can’t see anything in a large area behind the tree.  But I would love it if they found a solution to that. (Maybe a solution is an aggressive roll or fold of the world geometry below the frame, such that the tops of trees and buildings quickly point away from the camera as the player walks behind them.)



poyonomatopoeia said:


> -more depth in design (grass particles, leaves on the ground, visible fur on villagers)



Yes! Though not sure about fur.  Animal Crossing needs to be kept visually simple.  This could be taken too far, but more detail in the right places adds a lot of visual interest.



poyonomatopoeia said:


> -being able to change angles outside (just like inside your house)



I’m not sure about this one.  Some things are better simple.  This would make hunting for bugs a new kind of pain and would force players to manage the camera which doesn’t make sense for games that aren’t about action.



poyonomatopoeia said:


> -please make it so we're not eternally smiling...so goddamn creepy they do this with pokemon too



This would be a great change.  I’d be nice if our characters had more dynamic expressions in general, such as eyes that can actually move and look at specific points of interest.  (At least the smiling in Animal Crossing doesn’t come across anywhere near as weird as it does in Pok?mon! lol)


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 16, 2017)

This is a bit random but I think a future AC should maybe allow Gyroids as something you can donate to the museum. Unless you collect them, they don't serve a ton of purpose, but some museum rooms full of Gyroids would be cool. While it may not be something you can give a factual description of, it's an interesting item you dig out of the ground just like fossils.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2017)

Catsinabucket said:


> - Return of the note in a bottle


omfg boy we need the note in the bottle back holy moly



misakixx said:


> - lower the amount of seabass i find  everytime i go fishing


AHAHAHHA *bows* true

- - - Post Merge - - -



DylanMcGrann said:


> This would be a great change.  I’d be nice if our characters had more dynamic expressions in general, such as eyes that can actually move and look at specific points of interest.  (At least the smiling in Animal Crossing doesn’t come across anywhere near as weird as it does in Pok?mon! lol)



I mean I also agree but this would mean that ac would have to almost become like a 3D world , which imo will be cringy because i feel like everybody obviously likes the old animal crossings better, it would ruin things advancing it all... + i also think everyone forgets you can do emotes (lol)


----------



## arle (Feb 17, 2017)

DRAGON VILLAGERS PLEASE

i need a dragon villager named puff since my town's name is Hana Lee


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Feb 17, 2017)

ellabella12345 said:


> DylanMcGrann said:
> 
> 
> > This would be a great change.  I’d be nice if our characters had more dynamic expressions in general, such as eyes that can actually move and look at specific points of interest.  (At least the smiling in Animal Crossing doesn’t come across anywhere near as weird as it does in Pok?mon! lol)
> ...


In an earlier post I argued against giving the player camera control.  We don't dissagree in terms of turning Animal Crossing into a third-person game.  However, Animal Crossing has always been 3D, so I'm not 100% sure I follow you.

Dynamic character expressions could be achieved in Animal Crossing without changing anything else in the game, so I'm not sure I follow you there either.  The game is already rendered in 3D.  All the animators would have to do is add rulesets to the character's animations that interact with specified points in the 3D world.  This wouldn't change the way Animal Crossing is played at all.

And I'm not talking about emotes.  I'm talking about subtler details than that making the character animations appear more natural and contextual. Simple details like the pupils of the eyes being able to move independent of the head, different walking animations for different ground surfaces, turning of the head to look at a bug while walking past it—things like that.


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 19, 2017)

Cliffs or 'layers' i guess to the town, like in the first Animal Crossing, and more villager personalities and dialogue!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 20, 2017)

First and foremost, I'd like a graphical overhaul. The game should look like the Mario Kart 8 Animal Crossing track or take a page off the Wind Waker. Be gone rolling effect where the horizon is bent!


----------



## SpiritofAce (Feb 20, 2017)

My wishlist for an Animal Crossing game on the Switch. Hmm, let me think of a couple of things.
Right, here we go:

*
Improved Villager Dialogue - in previous Animal Crossing games the dialogue was a lot better and not as repetitive as it is in Animal Crossing New Leaf. Moreover, the Villagers in previous games actually represented their personalities, whereas in Animal Crossing New Leaf, for example the crankies don't seem as mean anymore.


Better Path Layout - The ability to perhaps look at a grid version of your map and draw with your stylus around 
the map to automatically plot the path that you would like instead of the tedious method we have at the moment.


Increased Villager Limit. (12 would do.) - Self explanatory. 


Being the Mayor again - Loved this feature. Got to have more Public Works Projects, too. Also more Ordinances would be great too, because that feature felt very limited.


Return of Town to Town Mail sending.- Why on Earth they didn't return this feature from City Folk/Let's Go to the City is beyond me. It doesn't make any sense that if you want to send a letter to another town you actually have to go to their town and give the letter to their Post Office. It was great to send cross-town letters attached with a present as a nice surprise. 
*

That's about all I can offer at the moment! I shall return if I think of any more.


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

being able to put things outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also better online features


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 21, 2017)

ability to design more complex clothes, such as accessories, baseball caps, and shoes


----------



## Elvera (Feb 24, 2017)

I would absolutely love some more PWP's, just honestly being able to make your town a little more unique would be great. 
On the same topic, having more layout options in general. Such as having one beach instead of two we currently have (just have the river go down the first waterfall and let it flow out of your town, or into the campsite we now have). 

And maybe up the villager limit, only if they expand the map, or being able to say no to more villagers moving in (I sometimes think my town looks good with 8 villagers, I really don't want to try and make room for another one).


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 24, 2017)

You know what would be cool?

Having a trading system implemented whenever you interact with other players whether the other player is in your town, you're in the other player's town, or both in an area where communicating is available. That way you can reassure less scams and have the consent of both parties.


----------



## catmerchant (Feb 25, 2017)

For me, the biggest thing would be more character dialogue. I'm getting tired of hearing Marshal say the same thing three or four times a day when I talk to him!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 25, 2017)

Wish you could hang items on the ceiling like in HHD and the option to skip dialogues.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 26, 2017)

To be honest, Animal Crossing is due for a complete overhaul on the level of what Breath of the Wild is doing for the Zelda series. I want a game that looks good.


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

I want to have a bigger/smaller town tune by choice, I also want to have a bigger set of notes including sharps. I don't like how they have to be random.
A new villager personality would be cute like shyness. I hope there's more freedom into decorating your town too, I don't like how saplings and shoots die when they're too close to a building, river, etc. it gets rather irritating. I know there's a glitch that if you hack and make stumps on the edge of cliffs and rivers however I'm sure they could patch that easily.
It's kind of useless but I also really want strawberries and blueberries as fruit.
I don't like how the new storage room is "secret" either. I hope they just make a much bigger inventory next time.


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 2, 2017)

I feel like the amiibo cards need to either be re-issued with new packaging, or just release a new series speicifcally for the Switch game. Animal Crossing has proven that the cards are a real moneymaker as they are harder to find than the figures! With Switch confirmed to have compatibility with amiibos again, it only makes sense to stick with the cards. I think they'll rearrange all of the series and make a new series of cards specifically for the "Switch" version of AC. This way, if we get new/returning villagers, they'll have their own card too. I'm just wondering how they'll go about it for the next iteration of the game. 

Also, I want to see Villagers do more stuff in town. Before, like in the GCN version, you'd see villagers randomly pop out of their homes. You don't even see them leave their houses unless you take them to their house and then leave. I'd also like to see them do stuff like excercise, lean against a tree and read a book, strike up group conversations with other villagers, jump rope, paint, etc. Also, I think the mayor thing was brilliant and they should bring that back, but I also think you should assign villagers with various jobs around town, like one or more villagers water plants, another one gathers fruit for you, another one collects petitions etc. 

More PWP is also welcomed. I think Main Street should be expanded to include all of the buildings from HHD, the villager jobs from those buildings, and you should be able to decorate the outside of your town similar to how you could decorate outside your Villager homes in HHD. 

I'd like to see vegetation like carrots, lettuce, onions, rutabagas, cucumbers, etc. being grown and a yield of 4, but sold at a cheaper price than fruit, but it also grows faster than fruit. We can till certain areas of land to create a brown patch that allows you to plant seeds which will grow vegetables.

In terms of Villager count, I think all villagers from ACNL:WA should come back, plus the remaining cut villagers, as well as many new ones. So many around 500 sounds right. At the very least, give us Champ back lol.

I think if there is to be a new animal type, it should be for NPC purposes to run the transportation. We've had Porter do the train and trolley (he loves trains), and Kapp'n captained a bus and a taxi. It only seems fitting for the play to arrive by air, either by hot air balloon, jet plane, or helicopter. Thus, the new species of bats would be perfect for the role of working at an airport. I know people would prefer bats as a standard Villager type, but I feel as though we have enough species and I am just throwing out ideas here. 

I think the village size should be huge and immersive like BOTW, but comparatively, we need a system of transportation to get to point A to point B like in BOTW or GTA where you can skip having to travel a long distance and fade to black and fade back in once you've arrived, or make it more cartoony and in AC fashion. It's hard to explain what I am talking about. I think they call this a "waypoint" system? Isabelle has a scooter called a Daytripper, so maybe she'll let you borrow it to travel.

Villagerpedia. Think of it like a PokeDex, but for Villagers. Entries are obtained through villagers you meet who move into your town, visit your campsite, meet through a Dream Town or meet in a friend's village. You get rewards to completing a specific group or species, and the Villagerpedia can also be used as a way to communicate like a phone book to either say hello or invite them to move into your town. 

The campsite might be slightly different. I don't know if returning to RVs would be best, but if not, then Harvey should run a separate campsite with four tents, a campfire and other stuff as well as items for sale at his cabin. I think if RVs do return, they should be for the old figures and cards and not the new ones, if they make new ones that is.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Mar 3, 2017)

Villager Fan said:


> It only seems fitting for the play to arrive by air, either by hot air balloon, jet plane, or helicopter. Thus, the new species of bats would be perfect for the role of working at an airport.



In HHD, Rover mentioned that he hasn't been on an airplane before but not because he's scared of air travel but because he simply just hasn't. Could this be foreshadowing a possible feature in the next game?



Villager Fan said:


> Isabelle has a scooter called a Daytripper, so maybe she'll let you borrow it to travel.



Where is this scooter mentioned in the series? I haven't seen it at all.



Villager Fan said:


> We need a system of transportation to get to point A to point B like in GTA where you can skip having to travel a long distance and fade to black and fade back in once you've arrived.



*accidentally presses the button/key to jump out of the airplane instead of the trip skip button/key and I don't have a parachute*
CJ: I HATE GRAVITY!!
*hits the ground*
CJ: EUUAGH!
*Wasted*


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 3, 2017)

Villager Fan said:


> I feel like the amiibo cards need to either be re-issued with new packaging, or just release a new series speicifcally for the Switch game. Animal Crossing has proven that the cards are a real moneymaker as they are harder to find than the figures! With Switch confirmed to have compatibility with amiibos again, it only makes sense to stick with the cards. I think they'll rearrange all of the series and make a new series of cards specifically for the "Switch" version of AC. This way, if we get new/returning villagers, they'll have their own card too. I'm just wondering how they'll go about it for the next iteration of the game.



Please no. Release maybe a new series to include more villagers but I will be pissed if they redo all the cards to be specific for the Switch version. That would be incredibly unfair to the people who collected all the original amiibo cards already.


----------



## Villager Fan (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm sure all of the old cards will be compatible, I'm just saying they'll reprint/reissue them again in a new series for those that missed out on buying them. With the success of New Leaf, they'll need the cards to really promote the new game and the Switch-Amiibo connectivity.


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 11, 2017)

1.  The return every villager return in the next game along with some new ones.
2. A vacation mode, where you can stay at a resort for a few days with a villager of your choice.
3. More edible items, like real meals and drinks.
4. Less strict PWP rules.
5. More player customization.
6. Ability to freely choose which part of your home to upgrade first, instead of being forced to have an attic as the first upgrade.
7. Ability to downgrade your home, should you feel the need to.
8. New shops.
9. Restaurants would be cool to see.
10. Perhaps an option to be able to place down where houses can go, but have random plotting accessible for those who aren't OCD about house placement.
11. Better villager interactions to objects and each other, like waving to their friends, using PWPs, reading books, eating food, etc.
12. More event days.
13. Dialogue unique to each villager.
14. New PWPs for different themes.
15. And lastly, I hope they don't have towns on top of a cliff again...


----------



## Grimsly (Mar 14, 2017)

New species:
 - Bats
 - Geckos
 - Turtles
 - Toy villagers! They look like stuffed animals (think along the lines of Stitches but one or two of each species)
 - SEALS!!!!!

- Higher villager limit
- MUCH larger village
- Designated area where the villager's houses go (like an actual street or something so it doesn't ruin your town)
- More diverse plants
- Possibly biomes and districts?
- The cute front gardens like in HHD should be added to the player's and villager's homes!
- _*Caves maybe? Maybe mining for a wider array of minerals to put into the museum*_
- Maybe we can also be in charge of the interior of villagers like in HHD too? That would be neat
- More bag space and able to keep minimum 20 custom designs, I don't want to have to make mules just for custom designs!!
- Better villager interactions (better speech, games, etc)
- More minigames like the 3DS and Wii U ones
- Better character customisation (i.e. no picking random phrases with Rover at the start, though I do want Rover to be implimented somehow!)
- Allow Rover to be a villager through the amibo cards!
- Smaller furniture placing grid like in HHD
- Bigger/wider beach so we can actually DO something with it
- Allow public work projects to be placed in smaller spaces (i.e. you don't need to have a massive space to plot a tiny building!)
- A way to tell if you already have an item in your catalog
- Ceiling items like HHD
- Smaller event plaza, its ugly
- _*Pop up shops and stalls (e.g. fish and chip stall on the beach every sunday or whatever)*_
- Messages in bottles o:
- Weather like thunder, storms, etc
- _*Green house where you can plant veggies and stuff!!*_
- A more fleshed out way of working at The Roost (e.g. like a cooking type of minigame)
- Basically more job types things like the home designer or barista
- Villagers having little jobs O:
- *Maybe a hotel on the island that acts like the campsite?*
- Ability to catch more stuff like small creatures o:
- Make unorderables ORDERABLE!!!
- Bring back observatory but do something neat with it. Like you have to find constellations for Katrina or something... Who knows.
- Bring back the bus stop as well as the main street so there's more shops and places to explore
- Crafting stuff.. Like bouquets of flowers, food from the fish etc
- A spa building?
- Restaurant building!
- *CARNIVAL??? LIKE A FAIRGROUND?? OMG. YES PLEASE.*


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 13, 2017)

-Improved graphics similar to either Amiibo Festival or the AC race track map on Mario Kart. 
-Placing villagers houses where we want
-Villagers can move out if mayor chooses to (so no random moving out)
-Moving PWPs and furniture like in HHD grid
-More hairstyles
-More mini games to have with friends
-Outdoor furniture like HHD
-More dialogue within villagers
-Cuter/more pastel villagers
-Increase map size and villager cap
-bushes with berries and roses
-skin tone selection
-increased inventory space or storage boxes like tool box/garden bag/etc
-a way to see if you have already catalogued an item
-PWPs on beach (ie light house)
-More pattern slots
-fishing enhancements (see make believe animal crossing episode on youtube)
-more camera angles
-better lighting and shading

- - - Post Merge - - -

-Improved graphics similar to either Amiibo Festival or the AC race track map on Mario Kart. 
-Placing villagers houses where we want
-Villagers can move out if mayor chooses to (so no random moving out)
-Moving PWPs and furniture like in HHD grid
-More hairstyles
-More mini games to have with friends
-Outdoor furniture like HHD
-More dialogue within villagers
-Cuter/more pastel villagers
-Increase map size and villager cap
-bushes with berries and roses
-skin tone selection
-increased inventory space or storage boxes like tool box/garden bag/etc
-a way to see if you have already catalogued an item
-PWPs on beach (ie light house)
-More pattern slots
-fishing enhancements (see make believe animal crossing episode on youtube)
-more camera angles
-better lighting and shading


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

Customizable pants 
12 - 15 villager limit
The cliffs should make a come back. 
Skin tone selection or that mess they do on the train at the start lol
Pwp rotations (that is if we have the ability to do this later down the line)
Better game grid
More shops
Better multiplayer stuff. Like more than 3 people and online meet up points rather than town to town. 

Some other stuff too, but this was from the top of my head.


----------



## Dedre (Oct 16, 2017)

I would literally give anything for villagers to stop giving basic advice after the first week. I would love for the first conversation with villagers to be about taking pictures and other basic tasks. But I DO NOT need that when it's my millionth conversation and the villager just gives me random basic advice. 

I would also love to be able to place houses but that's obvious.


----------



## nammie (Oct 16, 2017)

at this point I'll be happy if they just release it in 2016 like come on nintendo it's been like 5 years since acnl please......
lol but seriously the #1 I'd like is for them to bring back the sass the villagers had in the older games, like it meant so much more befriending villagers who only called you a loser before lol... also it'd be nice if the villagers interacted more with each other.

I do wonder what they'll do about streetpassing and QR codes though, since there's no camera built into the switch like there was for the 3ds...


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

Wishlist:

1. More villager space!
2. More pwps
3. More furniture
4. More storage
5. Customizations for pwp or different colors
6. More storage with patterns
7. More flowers
8. Let the villagers have more to talk about!

That's it for my wishlist.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 17, 2017)

I've been playing more New Leaf lately, and I keep thinking about how nice it would be if we could "Equip" patterns and then place them with the press of a button. It's such a chore to place a few patterns, close the pattern screen, waddle over a few spaces, open the pattern screen, place more patterns, etc. I wish I could just hold the pattern and drop it with the press of a button without having to re-select it every time I move.


----------

